# Describe Mahler's Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

There is something unique about his sound that I can't exactly articulate, the term "delicate lunacy" comes to mind by which I mean it is liken to a man/woman who is experiencing a peaceful storm within themselves.

Beethoven is for those moments when the peaceful portion is lost, and all hell breaks loose and the madness takes control momentarily!

Mozart is for those moments when the madness is lost, and the peace consumes us.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh, no, not another Mahler thread...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think Mahler's music is about life as it is. You may be involved in a funeral, but that doesn't keep the birds from cackling on a wire or the kletzmer band down the street from playing. It reminds me that I'm a part of life, but the world doesn't revolve around me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> I think Mahler's music is about life as it is. You may be involved in a funeral, but that doesn't keep the birds from cackling on a wire or the kletzmer band down the street from playing. It reminds me that I'm a part of life, but the world doesn't revolve around me.


I feel that! Thanks for sharing, beautiful sentiment my friend.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

IMHO, his music reflects both romanticism and expressionism. He loves to put everything at hands into his symphonies to form a genre of all-inclusive art (probably inspired by Beethoven's 9th), and the result might be controversial (at the moment it seems to get more appreciation than criticism). His vocal works are excellent achievements in the repertoire.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I think Mahler's music is about life as it is. You may be involved in a funeral, but that doesn't keep the birds from cackling on a wire or the kletzmer band down the street from playing. It reminds me that I'm a part of life, but the world doesn't revolve around me.


Well said Manxfeeder.:tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> *Describe Mahler's Music*


Huh?
Mahler himself would likely agree, one should listen to the music instead of try to describe it. After all, music speaks for what is indescribable in words.
And maybe Mahler's music does that better than most other composers' music!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

1 - hope
2 - triumph
3 - absolution
4 - peace
5 - passion
6 - despair
7 - contemplation
8 - ecstasy
Das Lied - love
9 - surrender


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> Huh?
> Mahler himself would likely agree, one should listen to the music instead of try to describe it. After all, music speaks for what is indescribable in words.
> And maybe Mahler's music does that better than most other composers' music!


Or maybe not. Peter Shaffer uses the term "lachrymose iterance" to describe it and I'm afraid that's how it strikes me too.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Or maybe not. Peter Shaffer uses the term "lachrymose iterance" to describe it and I'm afraid that's how it strikes me too.


Listen to the 7th.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

"Are we going to dance all night or are you finally going to make a move?"


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> 1 - hope
> 2 - triumph
> 3 - absolution
> 4 - peace
> ...


And where does this leave the 10th??


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> 1 - hope
> 2 - triumph
> 3 - absolution
> 4 - peace
> ...


Most of those feelings (and then some others) are found in each of his symphonies.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Ishmaelitish ?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> Ishmaelitish ?


Mahler and that word in one sentence?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Neurotic........


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I think his music reflects the many aspects of the human condition from despair to joy and everything in between. He's not afraid to delve into the ugly and the grotesque (like the 9th symphony 3rd movement Rondo-Burlesque). I honestly don't listen to his music often but hearing his music live is always a thrilling experience.


----------

